# How is she growing?



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

I would like to know how my puppy is growing up. I managed to get a decent photo of her today and would appreciate an objective opinion. She is about 25% west german working and 75% west german showline. I was also wondering what insite people may have as to what type she more resembles.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Here are some photos of her face close up!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Not sure what line she resembles, but there is no doubt she is a coatie!


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Nigel said:


> Not sure what line she resembles, but there is no doubt she is a coatie!



That is for sure! She used to be a round ball of fluff. Everyone calls her a teddie bear! Many people have asked me what she is mixed with because the fluffiness throws them off.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

JRadtke said:


> That is for sure! She used to be a round ball of fluff. Everyone calls her a teddie bear! Many people have asked me what she is mixed with because the fluffiness throws them off.


We get people asking what our coaties are mixed with, too. I guess many people are not familiar with long coated shepherds. One time we took 2 puppers out and someone asked if they had come out of hibernation. Called one a grizzly bear and the other a black bear.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

wolfebergk9 said:


> We get people asking what our coaties are mixed with, too. I guess many people are not familiar with long coated shepherds. One time we took 2 puppers out and someone asked if they had come out of hibernation. Called one a grizzly bear and the other a black bear.


Just today someone asked me if she was mixed with a Chow. Another person asked me if she was a Belgian. I'm thinking of coming up with a really strange mix just for the fun of it since I get asked constantly!
Only a small handful of people have correctly identified her as a long-haired GSD. I think I can count them on my hands its so low.


----------

